# Little Girl's little girls



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

They were born yesterday morning, completely unassisted (I was worried, Momma is a tiny goat herself). They're both around 4lb, but the red doeling is noticeably smaller. They're up and nursing and while LG isn't as attentive as I would like, she's taking care of them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're beautiful, congrats! I love the paint doeling


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! they are lovely !


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats - so cute


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful kids!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, what little cuties! I love the little brown one!


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

Adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

So small and adorable! Congratz to you and mom!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

They're not so small anymore. Clara (the caped doeling) is HEAVY and Donna (the paint) is fast catching up to her sister.


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

After a quick health check this morning (she's not producing as much milk as I'd like), it turns out LG isn't even 2 yet, meaning that unless she was bred at an extremely young age, this would be her first time.

The good news is that since she proved she I'd capable of kidding and raising them 100% independently, she's officially being kept on as a recip with her daughters being kept as teasers.


----------

